# did timing chains now no oil pressure



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

need help idk whats wrong , runs good the oil light is on and flashing i pulled the valve cover off and no oil is flying out like it should be

help !!!! new filter and oil the oil isnt even getting warm or the filter


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

did you put oil tubes back in,thats if you removed the heads?is any oil making it up to the heads?


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

heads did not come off i put synthetic 20w-50 you think that would do it??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And...you did put the chain & tentioner back on the oil pump...right?


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

yes the new chain and tensioners, and the oil pump only goes in one way right?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Did you unplug the oil pressure sensor? If so, did you plug it back in?


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

yes its pluged in


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

321seavee said:


> yes the new chain and tensioners, and the oil pump only goes in one way right?


Yeah I think there is only one way it can go. Did you have it out and/or the the pressure relief valve?

Just fyi, if you have been running it and it realy has no oil pressure, the rod bearings are probably very damaged already. Plus lots of other stuff.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

havent been running it just startin it up real qiuck to see whats goin on


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry I didn't read the part about not having any flow to the heads. Is it filling the oil filter at least? It sounds like either you oil pump isn't moving any oil or else you have a plugged oil passage.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

*valve cover*

when i pull trhe cover off shouldnt it hsve oil blowing out ??


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

321seavee said:


> heads did not come off i put synthetic 20w-50 you think that would do it??


How did you do timing chains without pulling heads? Are you talking about intermediate chains?


No 20w-50 will not cause it. I ran that in my 801 I had and it loved it until someone got to happy with the nitrous button.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

When it's running it will shoot oil under the cam...It won't run unless you have the rocker cases off tho.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> How did you do timing chains without pulling heads? Are you talking about intermediate chains?
> 
> 
> No 20w-50 will not cause it. I ran that in my 801 I had and it loved it until someone got to happy with the nitrous button.


i removed teh rocker covers and the cams , and the stater cover and did all 4 chains, not sure, why the light is flshin or its not pumpin oil im tearin it back apart tomarow, how vould i check oil pressure???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

321seavee said:


> i removed teh rocker covers and the cams , and the stater cover and did all 4 chains, not sure, why the light is flshin or its not pumpin oil im tearin it back apart tomarow, how vould i check oil pressure???


Pull the sending unit above the filter and install the tester or any pressure gage .


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Are you sure you got the chain on the teeth on the crank,if it is riding on the smooth part of crank and not on teeth you wont spin that pump to well,not saying you did that but anything is possiable if it isnt pumping oil,just make sure the line is pluged in,because that wire and the stator wires are sometimes tied together and you pulled the stator cover and it could have pulled lose up by the clutch cover where that wire is pluged in at,just follow wire from the oil sensor all the back to where it is plug to the harness make sure its pluged in.If so pull the sensor and hook a guage up and check pressure then you will know for sure whats wrong no guessing.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

Brute 840 said:


> Are you sure you got the chain on the teeth on the crank,if it is riding on the smooth part of crank and not on teeth you wont spin that pump to well,not saying you did that but anything is possiable if it isnt pumping oil,just make sure the line is pluged in,because that wire and the stator wires are sometimes tied together and you pulled the stator cover and it could have pulled lose up by the clutch cover where that wire is pluged in at,just follow wire from the oil sensor all the back to where it is plug to the harness make sure its pluged in.If so pull the sensor and hook a guage up and check pressure then you will know for sure whats wrong no guessing.


ok thank you, im sure its on the teath cause the water pumpe is spining like it should


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

*mayb e this is problem*



321seavee said:


> ok thank you, im sure its on the teath cause the water pumpe is spining like it should


 
found the problem just hope the motors not f ed i only let it idle


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just depends how long it ran,best thing to do is pull it down and check it.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

Im just gonna replace it and hope for the best lol !


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

you will probably be fine. I bet that is one mistake you will never make again.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

ever heard of the oil pump doin that ??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Never seen that before either...wow..


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

No I have never seen one do that but anytime I replace chains I put new oil pump in,but I have rebuilt motors with 5000 to 7000 miles and never seen that issue on them.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

So what exactly happened to the oil pump ? Just wondering because I just got through replacing all 4 timing chains. I havent started it up yet. I did roll everything by hand or with a ratchet everything seems to be smooth


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

Saintsation said:


> So what exactly happened to the oil pump ? Just wondering because I just got through replacing all 4 timing chains. I havent started it up yet. I did roll everything by hand or with a ratchet everything seems to be smooth


 
im not sure kinda looks like a lil piece of metal was in there and binded it up, happen to a buddys oil pump also right after his chains where replacved


----------



## futboller04 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think my oil pump is shot too. I've had the light blinking for a while now. was looking to replace it with this setup: 2005 Kawasaki Prairie 700 Oil Pump 1 | eBay

Did you replace any seals or anything else while you were in there? Any other recommended maintenance while everything's off?


----------

